
Training African Coders or Stealing Our Jobs? - graeme_williams
http://onja.org
======
gopskies1991
Interesting.. Seems there is large support in favour of outsourcing actually -

[https://www.rockefellerfoundation.org/our-
work/initiatives/d...](https://www.rockefellerfoundation.org/our-
work/initiatives/digital-jobs-africa/)

This also seems like an awesome way to promote CSR in an organisation!

------
sbierwagen
A... certain amount of editorializing in that title.

------
lucyaberdeen
Saw this elsewhere. Seems to be gaining traction.

------
gopskies1991
Nice website mate!

------
Eskimo3
Great idea.

------
marioz20
Good cause!

